# Oregon 450 & Heart Rate Monitor



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

I have an Oregon 450 and just got the HRM for Christmas. It's connected to the Oregon and I get my HR on the unit in the Trip Computer but when I upload the track to BaseCamp and Garmin Connect I have no HR data.

What's the secret? The manual only covers pairing the HRM to the GPS.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

From what I have managed to decipher from various forums, that is exactly how it's supposed to work. The oregon does not save the hr data, it only displays it.


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

Seriously? WtF? That's about as worthless as it can be. They make a cheaper "bike" model that can out perform a model with more capabilities? Man, I feel like I just got raped...


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

The Garmin Edge series are training / fitness models that save HR data. The Oregon is basically a mapping / navigation / geocaching model that has HR display only. Look at the product categories on Garmin's website. They try to make too many GPSs look like Swiss Army knives, but you compromise somewhere.

You need a training GPS, not a mapping GPS to record fitness data.


----------



## MarkHL (Oct 12, 2004)

*Try this solution...*

_Posted on Geocaching.com http://forums.groundspeak.com/GC/index.php?showtopic=265799_

Well I did it. After trying almost every software (easy gps, gpsbabel, sporttraks, garmin training center, tcx) I found the way to see the HR analysis on my pc. The solution was much simpler than I could thought. I changed the interface connection of the device, from Spanner to Serial and then restart the device. The first window that appears is the gmapsupp archive. Close it. The second one is the internal memory folder. I opened it and found the original gpx. Every other software I used to download the gpx, is filtering - cutting (I don't understand why) the HR data from the gpx. So what I did next was to just copy and paste this gpx on my pc and then import it to where ever I wanted eg sporttraks, Garmin connect. The HR analysis was there with every detail I wanted. 

**** It appears you need to locate the actual GPX file in the 450's built-in memory and then copy it to your PC, then import it into Garmin Connect/EasyGPS etc...

Let me know if this works. I have a HR monitor ordered...

> Mark


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Interesting. My understanding is that the gpx format (GPs eXchange) does not support HR data, so that is why it does not record, just displays. The Garmin Edge series use a proprietary format tcx, which is *t*raining *c*enter e*x*change, and that records HR / cadence /power data in addition to the GPS coordinates.

Now the Ege 500 and 800 use another proprietary format called FIT (have not seen what that stands for) and temperature is the only think I know that it adds, but I have not bothered to learn much about FIT files, especially since the 800 left out multiple bike profiles, so I have no real interest in it.

I'd be curious to know if that technique above works for you. GroundSpeak is a great source for info, so I suspect it does.


----------



## deadwrong666 (Aug 5, 2009)

MarkHL said:


> _Posted on Geocaching.com http://forums.groundspeak.com/GC/index.php?showtopic=265799_
> 
> Well I did it. After trying almost every software (easy gps, gpsbabel, sporttraks, garmin training center, tcx) I found the way to see the HR analysis on my pc. The solution was much simpler than I could thought. I changed the interface connection of the device, from Spanner to Serial and then restart the device. The first window that appears is the gmapsupp archive. Close it. The second one is the internal memory folder. I opened it and found the original gpx. Every other software I used to download the gpx, is filtering - cutting (I don't understand why) the HR data from the gpx. So what I did next was to just copy and paste this gpx on my pc and then import it to where ever I wanted eg sporttraks, Garmin connect. The HR analysis was there with every detail I wanted.
> > Mark


Very good! I will give this a try.

I did a ride this weekend with my 500 and the 450 and would like to see the comparison...

How do you pull the data from the 450 to iconnect? Does it just look at the last file before the unit is shutoff or can you pull a saved track or.....? AFter my ride, I saved it as a track and thought it would pull that, but it didnt.:madman:


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

MarkHL said:


> Well I did it. After trying almost every software (easy gps, gpsbabel, sporttraks, garmin training center, tcx) I found the way to see the HR analysis on my pc. The solution was much simpler than I could thought. I changed the interface connection of the device, from Spanner to Serial and then restart the device. The first window that appears is the gmapsupp archive. Close it. The second one is the internal memory folder. I opened it and found the original gpx. Every other software I used to download the gpx, is filtering - cutting (I don't understand why) the HR data from the gpx. So what I did next was to just copy and paste this gpx on my pc and then import it to where ever I wanted eg sporttraks, Garmin connect. The HR analysis was there with every detail I wanted.
> 
> **** It appears you need to locate the actual GPX file in the 450's built-in memory and then copy it to your PC, then import it into Garmin Connect/EasyGPS etc...
> 
> Let me know if this works. I have a HR monitor ordered...


Nope...

I was already running it in Garmin Serial mode. I changed it to Spanner and plugged in the unit. It pops up "USB Cable Detected. Would you like to go to Mass Storage?" I hit Yes and it goes into it's sleep mode when it's plugged in. I tried it all again and hit No and the screen returns to normal but I can't access the unit.

With access to the unit I get directories "Documents", "Garmin", and "Whereigo". Search the whole device for *.gpx and it comes up with 4 documents: "BirdsEye Demo", " Waypoints", "Current", and "Position". I know there are several tracks on the device but there's no obvious way to get to them. The unit's memory must be hidden...


----------



## Krein (Jul 3, 2004)

Try TopoFusion (shameless plug, it is my software as you can see in my sig). It reads GPX files with the HR extension (also Cadence, but curiously there is no standard way to store power in GPX). TF should pull the GPX directly from your Oregon and keep the HR data.

I use my Dakota with the Garmin HRM strap and get HR data associated with each point. Works just fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## MarkHL (Oct 12, 2004)

double post ignore....


----------



## MarkHL (Oct 12, 2004)

big0mike said:


> Nope...
> 
> I was already running it in Garmin Serial mode. I changed it to Spanner and plugged in the unit. It pops up "USB Cable Detected. Would you like to go to Mass Storage?" I hit Yes and it goes into it's sleep mode when it's plugged in. I tried it all again and hit No and the screen returns to normal but I can't access the unit.
> 
> With access to the unit I get directories "Documents", "Garmin", and "Whereigo". Search the whole device for *.gpx and it comes up with 4 documents: "BirdsEye Demo", " Waypoints", "Current", and "Position". I know there are several tracks on the device but there's no obvious way to get to them. The unit's memory must be hidden...


The original instructions (above) states to use the Garmin Serial connection...

You should be able to just plug the USB cable into you computer with it attached to the unit and then use the Windows OS to access your GPX file. _According to Krein the HR data is there._

Here's what my 450's "Garmin"<Garmin> file directory (memory) looks like in Windows 7. The GPX's data file is in the folder: Garmin > GPX > Current > Current.gpx (the file is not hidden). </Garmin>
<Garmin></Garmin> 
<Garmin>The data would not be there if you did a reset on the tracks... </Garmin>
<Garmin></Garmin> 
<Garmin>Additionally, the manual states the Oregon is not compatible with Windows 95,98, ME, or NT or MAC's with OS's < 10.3.</Garmin>
<Garmin></Garmin> 
<Garmin></Garmin>


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

Yeah, I know it said serial but since serial was not working I took a guess that someone mistyped something and it was supposed to be spanner.

I never reset the tracks until I'm ready to make another. I do have the Garmin | GPX directory and current.gpx file. Before I just glanced at it and my EditPad apparently was set up to NOT text wrap so I only saw one line. I did just look at it in depth and see that that ONE file has ALL the tracks on it so "current" is kinda misleading.

I found the track laid down on the 26th and indeed is has the heart rate data: [gpxtpx:hr]192[/gpxtpx:hr]

The data is even there after a reset tonight for the Deem Hills ride. Wish I knew it was working 'cause I'd love to see where my HR was on that ride. RobZona is brutal at the front 

That's awful nice of Garmin to just ignore the data. Ass holes.

Krein, I've had your product downloaded for some time and it's always been on the "I'll get to it list". Well, looks like I'm getting to it. I'll let you know how well it works :thumbsup:


----------



## deadwrong666 (Aug 5, 2009)

big0mike said:


> That's awful nice of Garmin to just ignore the data. Ass holes.
> 
> 
> 
> > So true, maybe they never thought people would actually use a heart rate monitor with the device.:nono:


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Krein said:


> Try TopoFusion (shameless plug, it is my software as you can see in my sig). It reads GPX files with the HR extension (also Cadence, but curiously there is no standard way to store power in GPX). TF should pull the GPX directly from your Oregon and keep the HR data.
> 
> I use my Dakota with the Garmin HRM strap and get HR data associated with each point. Works just fine. :thumbsup:


Good to know. Garmin indeed are being *******s lately.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Krein said:


> I use my Dakota with the Garmin HRM strap and get HR data associated with each point. Works just fine. :thumbsup:


Ok, I guess my "understanding" of GPX, TCX, and FIT files was not correct.

edit: A little Google goes a long ways.


> Format Descriptions.
> Format Description
> GPX GPX is a public format that stores tracks, routes and waypoints.
> TCX TCX is a Garmin XML format that stores course and activity tracks with lap, heart rate and cadence data.
> ...


http://developer.garmin.com/web-device/garmin-communicator-plugin/device-support-matrix/

Scroll all the way down, there are links for the formats that have more info, not necessarily pertinent to this discussion, however.


----------



## Krein (Jul 3, 2004)

slocaus said:


> Ok, I guess my "understanding" of GPX, TCX, and FIT files was not correct.


It's perhaps not totally correct to say that GPX stores HR/CAD. Garmin just invented their own extensions to store them, and TF read/writes those extensions. So it's not part of the standard.

I didn't know Garmin was doing that until one of my users pointed it out. I am happy to use my Dakota with the HR since they still don't make an Edge without a start/stop button!


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

GPX files are just an XML file, as is TCX, so to say that it can't store some type of data is false. It will store any type of data the machine will send it. The current.gpx file on my Oregon DOES store the HR data. Garmin just chooses to ignore it when importing into BaseCamp and Garmin Connect.

One can only assume that Garmin does this so the uninformed will figure they have to buy another Garmin product in order to get the feature.


----------



## MarkHL (Oct 12, 2004)

big0mike said:


> GPX files are just an XML file, as is TCX, so to say that it can't store some type of data is false. It will store any type of data the machine will send it. The current.gpx file on my Oregon DOES store the HR data. Garmin just chooses to ignore it when importing into BaseCamp and Garmin Connect.
> 
> One can only assume that Garmin does this so the uninformed will figure they have to buy another Garmin product in order to get the feature.


Have you tried saving the GPX file to your desktop and then importing the data file into Garmin Connect versus having the website download the info from your device? From the post on Groundspeak, it sounded like the HR data would then be displayed.


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

MarkHL said:


> Have you tried saving the GPX file to your desktop and then importing the data file into Garmin Connect versus having the website download the info from your device? From the post on Groundspeak, it sounded like the HR data would then be displayed.


Someone stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night. Amazing... it worked...


----------



## MarkHL (Oct 12, 2004)

*Yup!*

I just got my HR monitor about an hour ago and did a few sprints up the hills in my neighborhood and then did the import into Garmin Connect.

The trick with the 450 is to do a Manual upload on Garmin Connect. Just point the website upload tool to your Current.gpx file.

Here's my HR data graph from Connect. The two spikes are from where I ran up the the same hill twice (opposed to walking the rest). I hate to admit it, but at my age I nearly pegged my theoretical max on the second run up the hill, which was what I was attempting to do.

The screen shot on the right shows the HR and Cadence sensors working on the 450.

The bottom shot is something I whipped up with Visual Basic (2010) to pull the HR and cadence data from the XML data file (Current.gpx) and export the data to an Excel CSV file and open coordinates and tracks in Google Earth
> Mark


----------



## JiMCi (Jan 11, 2011)

I use my 450 when I ride, run, hike, drive, etc. The problem I had was that the Oregon seemed to lack a “Start/Stop” feature to record an individual activity; I was ending up with a Current.gpx file that contained all kind of things. After editing the file with, for example, BaseCamp or MapSource (i.e. remove points before and after the workout), the modified file was saved or exported in GPX format, without the HR or Cadence info (the Oregon does not save to TCX).

The Oregon does actually have a Start/Stop feature: the Stopwatch. Simply start recording when you begin your workout, stop recording when you are finished and then reset the Stopwatch. Resetting does not erase the track, but you have to go the Track Manager to save the current track. When saving, if you keep the default filename which will be, for example, “Stopwatch 12-jan-11 18.51.53” 

Once saved, do as explained in previous posts: log in to Garmin Connect, go to the upload page, select Manual Upload and navigate to the file, which in my case would be in my drive E: : E:\Garmin\GPX\Archive\ Stopwatch 12-jan-11 18.51.53.gpx.

The top image is the Current.gpx track, the bottom one is the Stopwatch_date_time.gpx track (in this case, a spinning class), which is what I wanted to see: without the pre- and post- activity. :thumbsup:

BTW, you can add the stopwatch to your map or trip computer window, by using the dashboard setting.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

It's nice to see folks figuring out how all these features work together on the Oregon. None of this stuff, of course, is covered in the manuals available from Garmin.

I knew about the stopwatch feature and have used the differing dashboards on my Oregon quite a bit. What I didn't know was that the reset button works just like on the Forerunner and Edge models. I will probably use the stopwatch feature more often when riding now that I know a little bit more about using it.


----------



## ARIZycle (Nov 18, 2009)

Google Earth will also display heart rate and cadence profiles from a .tcx file.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the help in the last few posts. I'm able to start/stop, save and upload my rides now. All the right data (trip and HR) is now being transferred to Garmin Connect.

I've got 4 rides saved. The problem I'm finding is that the HR is not always logical. (max 175 and ave 204) (max 176 ave 179) WTF? Also I've got one ride where my max speed was 142mph.

Anybody else have these discrepancies? What's happening?


----------



## ARIZycle (Nov 18, 2009)

bme107 said:


> The problem I'm finding is that the HR is not always logical. (max 175 and ave 204) (max 176 ave 179) WTF? Also I've got one ride where my max speed was 142mph.
> 
> Anybody else have these discrepancies? What's happening?


Riding near high power utility lines will mess up your HR readings.


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

ARIZycle said:


> Riding near high power utility lines will mess up your HR readings.


Interesting. In fact on every one of my rides there is a power line crossing with large transmission towers. I'll have to remember to watch the display and see what happens through those areas.

I can understand pushing the instantaneous readings way high or low but why would it raise the average number above the max? Unless the average isn't really a calculated value based on the sampling.


----------



## ARIZycle (Nov 18, 2009)

bme107 said:


> Interesting. In fact on every one of my rides there is a power line crossing with large transmission towers. I'll have to remember to watch the display and see what happens through those areas.
> 
> I can understand pushing the instantaneous readings way high or low but why would it raise the average number above the max? Unless the average isn't really a calculated value based on the sampling.


On my Dakota 20, it seems to lock the readings higher than normal. I have to get some distance away and turn off/turn back on the unit to reset it so it reads correct again. I have tried to turn off and on the HR monitor itself on the unit with it powered on, but that did not seem to reboot the readings.


----------



## Willranp (Oct 8, 2011)

*Garmin Oregon 450 HR Up Load*



MarkHL said:


> I just got my HR monitor about an hour ago and did a few sprints up the hills in my neighborhood and then did the import into Garmin Connect.
> 
> The trick with the 450 is to do a Manual upload on Garmin Connect. Just point the website upload tool to your Current.gpx file.
> 
> ...


Hi, i tried to upload de gpx file manualy but i still dont get HR working, can you help me here.?


----------



## Velebit (Jan 15, 2009)

On my Oregon 550 cadence and HR data are included in gpx. To upload HR&cadence to Garmin Connect I convert gpx to tcx with free tool TCX Converter (search in google).


----------

